
PHD Comics: Science News Cycle - peter123
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174
======
mmc
This was a funny comic. I'm curious if anyone here has had their work watered
down by media coverage - any good stories?

I bet the security folks ought to have some experience here...

